# Views on this sickening video!:(



## ChloeButler09




----------



## Fluffy Pony

Stuff like this rarely happens from what i've seen. I've worked at rodeos over two summers and if any men (or women) run a cow into the fence, or 'keep going' when the steer is hurt they either get disqualified and/or get a hard time about it. I've even seen some cowboys give each other the cold shoulder if they are roping or riding showing off what they can do. Over spuring or tugging on their horses are uncalled for.


----------



## sarahver

That actually brought tears to my eyes. Call me a sook I don't really care, that was a baby calf for goodness sake, can you imagine the pain it was in running off with a broken leg? They should have shot it when it was still tied up on the ground, straight away.

I don't care if it only happens rarely, once is enough. Truly sickening. Too bad you aren't allowed to use profanities on this website as there are a few choice terms that spring to mind which would perfectly describe people like that calf roper.


----------



## Honeysuga

Accident propagandized to make people look like monsters. And the saddest thing is it works and people feed into it and vilify rodeos and the competitors....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I saw someone at a jumper show and she was hauling on her horses mouth with a vicious gag bit, and whipping him and spurring him when he wouldn't go over a jump.

BAN THE JUMPERS! THEY"RE ALL ABUSIVE!

:roll:


----------



## sarahver

Oh, I guess I missed the part where the vet came running over to put the calf to put it out of its misery. Or maybe the fence really wasn't that hard after all, perhaps someone should have told the calf to suck it up and stop being so soft. I mean really, he _chose_ to run that direction didn't he? 

You know, I don't really have a problem with rodeos, they are exciting to watch the rider/horse combinations are amazing. I do believe that given the nature of competitions like this one there should be a vet on standby to deal with any animal that needs to be attended to or put down. Immediately. The fact that this calf got up and ran across the arena dragging its back leg is a disgrace.

Now if you will excuse me I am off to hug a tree with all the other animal loving hippies.


----------



## darkwillow

I agree that perhaps this situation was handled wrongly, and that the calf needed to receive immediate medical attention. However, i also agree that this was probably an accident. Perhaps not the running into the fence bit. The rider surely has eyes. That looked a little intentional.

MacabreMikolaj, not all jumpers are abusive. I myself am a jumper, but I don't use spurs or whips or gags. Please don't generalize. Not all jumpers are abusive, just like not all rodeo riders are as careless as these obviously were


----------



## wild_spot

I can't watch the video at work, but was it apparent that the calf had broken it's leg before they untied it?


----------



## darkwillow

Yeah it was. The calf was injured after it got up but not before. Sometime when it was tied


----------



## maura

Darkwillow, 

I sincerely believe that MacabreMikolaj meant that as sacrasm and/or irony.


----------



## wild_spot

^ Miko was being sarcastic - Comparing the vilification of rodeo riders to a similar idea with jumpers - She doesn't actually think all jumpers are abusive :]


----------



## maura

I have a lot of problems with the language and rhetoric used in that video, and find it interesting that it's three years old.

There is probably a case to be made for better treatment of cattle in rodeo events, but this video didn't make it and actually lose credibility with me for it's overblown statements. 

sarahver, I watched the video twice and couldn't detect anything wrong with the calf until *after* it was released and ran back to the pen; likely the rodeo staff didn't either. 

Finally, while it's certain the the calf was injured, since he was partially weight bearing on the leg, we have only the maker of the video's word that the leg was broken. Should the calf have been examined and given medical attention? Yes, absolutely. Do I believe all the claims of the folks who made that video? Heck, no.


----------



## darkwillow

sorry my mistake. I took the capitals to mean she was serious. =P Shows how much I know


----------



## sarahver

You are right that the clip is certainly made in an influential way and since I am a huge sucker when it comes to seeing animals in pain I guess I am a good candidate to be affected by such a video. 

I really didn't like to see it being run in to the fence though, broken leg later on or not!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Wild_spot
It is hard to see from the video exactly when the leg broke due to the horse being in the way. When the calf was being tied, the injured hind leg was on the ground as the calf lay. If it were not for the words on the screen, I would not have known at this point that the leg had broke. I think It is reasonable to assume that the few cowboys out there may not have known until after the calf was untied and started to run away that the leg was broke. Ok, so grey area.
Unacceptable, however, that the calf apparently did not receive any vetting asap after the fact.


----------



## Honeysuga

or did he and you didnt see it???


----------



## maura

It's that whole "you can't hear a person's tone or inflection in an internet post" thing. 

Plus, some of us are familiar with MM's posting style. 

If you've ever worked around cattle, you'd be inclined to discount the whole "run into the fence" thing. That calf might have behaved in exactly the same way without the horse close on this heels, the holding pen with his buddies was at the same end of the arena. Newly penned cattle will run into and run up the fence like that without any extra pressure. The horse and rider were that close because, well, it's a whole lot easier to rope from close in. 

That said, I'm not always wild with the way rodeo stock is treated, particularly the way calves are thrown and tied. At the end of the local rodeos, the calves get smart, and by the end of the day they practically lay down and hold three legs up when they feel the rope. A cowboy acquaintence of mine refers to it as "the cattle are soft"

sarhvr, Don't feel bad. They make videos like that because playing on people's emotions in that way is effective. They wouldn't do it if it didn't work.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Honeysuga said:


> or did he and you didnt see it???


Honeysuga

Absolutely not denying that the leg was injured during the rope and tie, was just trying to clarify for wildspot (who cannot view the video at this time) that (to me anyway) it wasn't obvious that the calf was injured until it got up. 
Is that what you were asking?


----------



## kevinshorses

First, that was not a PRCA rodeo. I doubt it was a rodeo at all, it looked like someones practice pen. Most rodeos have tarps or banners at the end of the arena to prevent cattle from trying to jump through the fence. This is not only for the animals welfare but for economic reasons (roping calves are expensive). The calf was roped around the neck but the calf ran through it and it caught on the hind legs. One of them broke and the roper was trying to get enough slack to set the calf free. His horse was working like it should and was trying to keep the rope tight. The calf was probably euthanized as soon as there were not as many eyes around so it didn't end up on youtube.


----------



## wild_spot

Once again, I can't see the video, so i'm just going on what is written.



> Finally, while it's certain the the calf was injured, since he was partially weight bearing on the leg, we have only the maker of the video's word that the leg was broken. Should the calf have been examined and given medical attention? Yes, absolutely. Do I believe all the claims of the folks who made that video? Heck, no.


Generally if it is a clean break on a calf or sheep, you can see the leg flopping around - If they are just not weight bearing then it may well have been something less serious.

Also - It is bl**dy hard to catch a calf on it's feet, even a three legged one - it may have been necessary to get it into the yards out the back to provide proper assistance.


----------



## Honeysuga

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Honeysuga
> 
> Absolutely not denying that the leg was injured during the rope and tie, was just trying to clarify for wildspot (who cannot view the video at this time) that (to me anyway) it wasn't obvious that the calf was injured until it got up.
> Is that what you were asking?


 Nope, I was saying that mayb e he did recieve care and it was either edited out of the video to help the message or that it happened later on. Not saying it couldnt have been handled better but still, it is propaganda after all.


----------



## roro

A lot of what I see in this video is unnecessary harm, plain and simple. I don't care where it occurred, it isn't acceptable. The text, however, diminishes the video's seriousness as it is overdramatic. It would be a shame to see this occurrence dismissed because the text was supposed to be emotionally provocative.


----------



## kevinshorses

The guy was an idiot for running the calf into the fence but that isn't what hurt the calf. What hurt the calf was an accident of the sort that would be hard to duplicate if you tried. The leg was in the right spot when the rope came tight and it broke. It was an accident for which the roper probably felt pretty bad about and had to pay for. I have watched alot of reined cowhorse competitions and once in a great while they will have a cow that gets really wound up and jumps at the fence and breaks it's neck. If the contestant that is working the cow ran it into the fence they are held responsible for the animal and have to pay for it if the person did nothing wrong then the association pays for it but there is financial incentive for everyone to handle the cattle in the most humane way possible not to mention the fact that nobody wants to see an animal die unnecessarily.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Call me cold but I could not stop laughing at the obvious .... stupidity.... of the big captions put across the screen.

If there is sound I missed that part since I am at work and did not want to turn the speakers up.


The calf running into the fence at the end did not look intentional to me. Calf could have easily turned at the end, the horse was not blocking its way. And then the line about nearly trampling it to death. Geez, can you make a simple turn of events sound anymore inflammatory if you wanted to? Oh wait, logic was not the goal, getting people up in arms was.

And it sure looked to me like the guy was trying to loosen the rope from around the calf. If they are going to point a finger it has to be at the horse who was doing its job of tightening the rope.


----------



## Lonestar22

I don't watch any vidieo made by those people. It's ridiculous. I don't see the leg as broken, MAYBE a dislocated joint, but if it was broken the calf would not have put ANY weight on it. The people who make these vidieos are idiots. They know nothing about the actual events they are filming. Just go watch a few more and you can tell. They find every accident and make it look intentional. i have been to our county rodeo (3 night event plus ropings and sortings all day for the week) and countless ropings and have NEVER seen an animal that was hurt not get tended to. They allways let the animal go back into the pens before they treat it if it can get there. Have you tried chasing hurt calf all over the arena trying to doctor it? Not good for the calf. Let it go back to the pen where it can calm down and be handled with alot more ease and alot less stress. They generalize the one accident and edit it to make it seem like all rodeos are bad. They're idiots.


----------



## wyominggrandma

PETA propaganda. heck, working at a vet, during vaccination, branding, etc I have seen calves hurt a leg, but will still run your butt over to get away... In all the real rodeos that I have seen in my many years, I can count on the number of fingers the animals that have gotten hurt.. 
I see worst treatment of horses in the "background" of a local horse show and county fair, spurring, hitting, ripping on mouths etc. then you see at rodeos.
Rodeo animals and rodeo contestant animals are the things that make the money and you can bet they are treated well.

Like I said before" PETA" pure and simple


----------



## Fluffy Pony

I'd say about 99% of the time... the humans get hurt during rodeos... not the animals... and even when the animals get hurt it hardly isn't anything to freak out about.


----------



## ChloeButler09

Thanks for everyone's view's it just put me in tear watching this,as im against suc sprt,all that poor calf is doing as the others is running away from a massive horse knowingly goining to get roped dragged to the ground and tied up i see no utter point in this sport,as do i not like game shooting or anything,its just my views and if anyone has bad things to say about the way i think,its my choice to think thios way,i just have a EXTRA love for animals,and hate to see them in destress or inhumain killing,Thanks!  xxxx


----------



## Honeysuga

So you are saying this misguided video of a pure and simple accident worked on you exactly like it was supposed to eh? Some people tend to forget how hardy cows(yes, even babies) really are and let their bleeding heart muddle their logical vision...


----------



## wild_spot

> i see no utter point in this sport,


The point, is that out on the range, it is essential to rope calves to doctor them, and if you didn't they would die.

Seems like a pretty good point to me :]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

ChloeButler09 said:


> Thanks for everyone's view's it just put me in tear watching this,as im against suc sprt,all that poor calf is doing as the others is running away from a massive horse knowingly goining to get roped dragged to the ground and tied up i see no utter point in this sport,as do i not like game shooting or anything,its just my views and if anyone has bad things to say about the way i think,its my choice to think thios way,i just have a EXTRA love for animals,and hate to see them in destress or inhumain killing,Thanks!  xxxx


I don't see the point in you riding a horse. So if your horse trips and falls and breaks it's leg and you can't get a vet to come help because you forgot your cell phone at home and you're 10 miles from home, do we get to scream propaganda at you and call you an abuser?

Just because your intentions are good does not make you ANY less guilty of the EXACT same thing every single time one of your animals gets hurt catering to YOUR whims. Every time your horse ties up, that's your fault. Every time your horse injures a leg jumping, that's your fault. Every time your horse gets an abcess because you didn't see that rock, it's YOUR FAULT. Your horse is in pain because of YOU asking for more, because of YOUR inadequete care.

It's so easy to point the finger at others.


----------



## darkwillow

hahaha touche MacabreMikolaj


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Macabre well said. Riding a horse is pointless and "abusive" 
He he


----------



## roro

wyominggrandma said:


> PETA propaganda. heck, working at a vet, during vaccination, branding, etc I have seen calves hurt a leg, but will still run your butt over to get away... In all the real rodeos that I have seen in my many years, I can count on the number of fingers the animals that have gotten hurt..
> I see worst treatment of horses in the "background" of a local horse show and county fair, spurring, hitting, ripping on mouths etc. then you see at rodeos.
> Rodeo animals and rodeo contestant animals are the things that make the money and you can bet they are treated well.
> 
> Like I said before" PETA" pure and simple



The video isn't from PETA, it is from SHARK. PETA is irrelevant to the video at hand.


----------



## Lonestar22

wild_spot said:


> The point, is that out on the range, it is essential to rope calves to doctor them, and if you didn't they would die.
> 
> Seems like a pretty good point to me :]


 
Totally agree with you. I have noticed that quite a few people don't see the actual need for these rodeo events outside of the arena. Show jumping is purely for entertainment, is it abusive? Racing, dressage, polo, these are all for entertainment, does that make them abusive? No. Do horses get hurt in them? yes. But that doesn't make them bad. Ahh the violence of factions.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Actually , SHARK videos is tied in with HSUS, which is tied in with PETA. Just go to their website, they link to HSUS. They are all tied together in some way, some are just hidden darker than others.


----------



## kevinshorses

ChloeButler09 said:


> Thanks for everyone's view's it just put me in tear watching this,as im against suc sprt,all that poor calf is doing as the others is running away from a massive horse knowingly goining to get roped dragged to the ground and tied up i see no utter point in this sport,as do i not like game shooting or anything,its just my views and if anyone has bad things to say about the way i think,its my choice to think thios way,i just have a EXTRA love for animals,and hate to see them in destress or inhumain killing,Thanks!  xxxx


I love words and letters and grammar and I hate to see them abused like this.

As you get older and less ignorant you will come to realize that some things that seem unpleasant are not and some things that actually are unpleasant are needed. Until then you're going to be bothered by alot of things.


----------



## speedy da fish

I dont know why rodeo is a sport... I understand cutting for agricultural purposes but... Do people who go to watch and perform at rodeos like horses? does that mean they like animals? so why do they want to see a young calf being chased, believing that if he doesnt, he will die?


----------



## Speed Racer

Speedy, why is dressage a sport? Why is eventing? Why is steeple chasing? Why is jumping? Why are any number of things considered sports?

Because they grew out of things that people wanted or needed to do, and other people wanted to watch and bet upon. Animal sports competitions are to determine which animal/human combinations are the best at what they do.

Rodeo is a stylized version of what really happens out on the ranches and ranges, although I've never figured out where bull riding fits into all of that. Maybe it's just one of those 'because it's cool and macho' things. Someone who bull rides can clue us all in.

The one sport I _really_ don't get is curling. :wink:

Plus, calling deliberate over eating a sport and titling it 'competitive eating' still doesn't make it any less gluttony, as far as I'm concerned. But, I digress.....


----------



## luvmyperch

Speed Racer said:


> I've never figured out where bull riding fits into all of that. Maybe it's just one of those 'because it's cool and macho' things. Someone who bull rides can clue us all in.


 
Bull riding got its start from the cowboys betting each other on who could ride a bull the longest when they were taking a break. Most rodeo sports got their start when cowboys would have their own little competitions to prove who was better while working on the ranch. I'm not a western rider and don't understand a lot of the different sports/games, but it's not any different than why we jump, or do dressage, vaulting, or any other equine activity...


----------



## Speed Racer

luvmyperch said:


> Bull riding got its start from the cowboys betting each other on who could ride a bull the longest when they were taking a break.


So I was right; bull riding is done because guys think it's cool and macho. :lol:

My farrier bull rides. I told him I don't have a lot of sympathy if he gets hurt, and I'll still expect him to trim my horses!


----------



## luvmyperch

Speed Racer said:


> So I was right; bull riding is done because guys think it's cool and macho. :lol:
> 
> My farrier bull rides. I told him I don't have a lot of sympathy if he gets hurt, and I'll still expect him to trim my horses!


 
Exactly!!!


----------



## LoveStory10

It's sad the calf got hurt, but I dont think ANY of it was intentional. Sorry if I say anything untrue, I dont know the sport. But when that other guy "steps on the neck of the injured calf" I saw him GENTLY putting his foot on the neck to hold the calf still while the roper got the rope off. I dont think the leg was broken, otherwise the calf would have done something other than limp.

Ive seen a calf run right into a barbed wire fence, bounce right off and fall over. Then it got up, shook itself off, and ran to find mom. It had a bit of a bad cut on its chest that we saw to.

If anything I said was inappropriate, I apologise, as like I said, I dont know the sport


----------



## Lonestar22

correct. bull riding evolved out of boredem. Cutting is needed to separate a certain cow out of the herd for whatever purpose is needed. Penning is used for just that. Penning the cows or calves that are destined for auction, slaughter, diffrent pastures, doctoring. Roping is used for a variety of things. If you can't get a cow into the pen you rope and drag. Need to cut (steer) and brand some calves? Rope and tie. Unruly bull? rope him. Cow having trouble claving? Tie a rope around the calfs feet and pull it out. Need to doctor some cuts out in the feild? Rope and tie down. Barrel racing and pole bending are for entertainment. Bronc riding, although in rodeos it's for entertainment, on the ranch it's breaking horses. though today we use gentler methods. People who don't know and experiance rodeos first hand seem to be the ones who think it's abusive. When you work with these animals (cattle) you realize just how tough they are. They don't feel the same pain you and I feel. So what may seem like excessive force, is most likely not hurting them much if at all.


----------



## Lonestar22

Lonestar22 said:


> correct. bull riding evolved out of boredem. Cutting is needed to separate a certain cow out of the herd for whatever purpose is needed. Penning is used for just that. Penning the cows or calves that are destined for auction, slaughter, diffrent pastures, doctoring. Roping is used for a variety of things. If you can't get a cow into the pen you rope and drag. Need to cut (steer) and brand some calves? Rope and tie. Unruly bull? rope him. Cow having trouble claving? Tie a rope around the calfs feet and pull it out. Need to doctor some cuts out in the feild? Rope and tie down. Barrel racing and pole bending are for entertainment. Bronc riding, although in rodeos it's for entertainment, on the ranch it's breaking horses. though today we use gentler methods. People who don't know and experiance rodeos first hand seem to be the ones who think it's abusive. When you work with these animals (cattle) you realize just how tough they are. They don't feel the same pain you and I feel. So what may seem like excessive force, is most likely not hurting them much if at all.


 
when I say experiance rodeos, I don't mean just watch. I mean behind the chutes. Seeing whats really happening. There's alot that you can't see when your just watching.


----------



## mls

speedy da fish said:


> I dont know why rodeo is a sport... I understand cutting for agricultural purposes but... Do people who go to watch and perform at rodeos like horses? does that mean they like animals? so why do they want to see a young calf being chased, believing that if he doesnt, he will die?


The calf does not believe it's going to die. For crying out loud. Get over your self.

ALL of the stock is trained. ALL of it. They know when to run and where to run. The problem with this arena was the set up. Ideally the calves and steers run towards the out gate. This arena had no banners to indicate the fence was there. The calf or steer typically turn when they see a barrier. This calf did not see a barrier until it was too close - and tried to jump.

PRCA added a new rule this year about the chutes, gates and color patterns to aid the stock and the cowboys.

This video is three years old - LET IT GO. Especially if you do not know what you are talking about!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

I have to say Rodeo is the only equestrian sport that I know really has a purpose.


----------



## speedy da fish

haha lol, i dont agree with it


----------



## Fluffy Pony

> I have to say Rodeo is the only equestrian sport that I know really has a purpose.


Lol same here. I also think dressage and even jumping can be more abusive then rodeo can be half the time.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Just because there are a few bad people in a bunch of good ones doesn't make a sport abusive.I agree this is sickening and it brought tears to my eyes, but I won't judge every rodeo rider on it. I myself ride in rodeos on occasion, and I have rarely seen any cruelty. The rumors that bronc and bulls get shocked are untrue where I'm from, and the calf ropers are very careful with their calves. Fast, wicked fast....but very careful. They don't drop their cows or slam them in the dirt, they carry them down and _then _tie their legs. I think we have some of the most careful rodeo riders in our state......And there are some who sicken me so much that I wouldn't mind wringing their necks.


----------



## NorthernMama

Ohmigod -- the calf is chased by a 1200 lb MONSTER and FEARS for his LIFE! Can we have some horror movie music here please? 

These please cry for the animals people shoot themselves in the foot when they take one time incidents and blow them up to make it sound like no one that is taking part cares. 

Ya, I'd say he did break his leg (you can see the pastern bend backwards as he runs away), but it happens. Does that make it a cruel sport? Well how about eventers? How about hunters? How about dressage? If injuries happened all the time no one would be doing these things or they'd figure out a better way to do it.

And we don't know what happened after that run. We must not judge on partial information, but that is what SHARK is hoping we will do.


----------



## Mickey4793

That doesn't actually look like a rodeo, I don't see a crowd, or announcers, or whatever. 

What happened to the calf was a freak accident, I'm sure the rider didn't intend on breaking the calves leg, I'm sure that those calves are used in more than one competition in their lives, no?

Sure stepping on his neck didn't look pretty but who am I to say that there wasn't a purpose behind it? When a horse falls down and breaks it's leg in XC or during some other freak accident, are we to call the rider cruel and abusive? No. Freak accidents happen.


----------



## Lonestar22

stepping on the calf's neck is to keep him still while he's untied. Did'nt hurt him one bit. But thrashing around while being untied could have hurt both him and the person untieing.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I find it amazing that this is considered harsh and horrific to some of you guys. A three year old video.... There are TONS of things that are WAY more harsh and horrific than that video. That video looked to me like nothing but a series of unfortunate events. To me that calf looked pretty darn healthy. He had a nice weight and a good size to him. It's not like those people were doing this:


----------



## Mickey4793

Lonestar22 said:


> stepping on the calf's neck is to keep him still while he's untied. Did'nt hurt him one bit. But thrashing around while being untied could have hurt both him and the person untieing.


That's what I figured but I have no knowledge about roping and stuff, thanks for clearing up :]


----------



## kevinshorses

ShutUpJoe said:


> I find it amazing that this is considered harsh and horrific to some of you guys. A three year old video.... There are TONS of things that are WAY more harsh and horrific than that video. That video looked to me like nothing but a series of unfortunate events. To me that calf looked pretty darn healthy. He had a nice weight and a good size to him. It's not like those people were doing this:


There is nothing in that video that bothers me other than the fact that the horse should have been put down sooner. As far as we know the horse could have been in a pasture behind the best vet clinic in the country recieving the best care possible. Sometimes horses get sick and die and there is nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## ilyTango

kevinshorses said:


> I love words and letters and grammar and I hate to see them abused like this.
> 
> As you get older and less ignorant you will come to realize that some things that seem unpleasant are not and some things that actually are unpleasant are needed. Until then you're going to be bothered by alot of things.


HAHA. Love it. So true. So true.

Anyways...this video is not cruel. It just isn't. Yeah, it's not nice to see an animal break its leg or whatever, but I am quite sure the cowboy didn't go out there with malicious intentions and think: "Oh, I want to hurt this calf!" Stuff happens; it's as simple as that.


----------



## ChloeButler09

okayy thanks kevinshorses  but macabremikolaj that was quite harsh,im only akid no need to be nasty.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Kevin, except it's apparent the horse had been down thrashing for some time due to the fact that there is a large circle of dirt around him.


----------



## kevinshorses

Probably overnight. If your horses were out in a pasture and one went down at dusk wouldn't it lay there for twelve hours at least? If one of my broodmares went down she could be a pile of bleached bones before I found her because they only get checked once per week and sometimes I don't see all of them then. My point was only that there was nothing in that video that proved to me that it was neglect other than the fact that the horse was thin but that could be fom age and the fact that the idiots thought that it was something that should be posted on the internet.


----------



## NorthernMama

ChloeButler09 said:


> okayy thanks kevinshorses  but macabremikolaj that was quite harsh,im only akid no need to be nasty.


We don't know you are "only a kid" by your text. If you don't want to be treated as an adult, post in the teens only. MM wasn't trying to be harsh, she was trying to make a point and I think it worked.


----------



## roro

To the emaciated video: the video leaves more questions than answers, but the grass quality around the horse looks quite poor and could have left the horse to starve. I don't know what's happening at the vulva of that mare, but that could have caused issues as well. The horse is in over all poor condition, not just weight wise. I do hope that the owners were contacted immediately, and if the owners were the ones taking the video I would have that horse euthanized or receive serious immediate medical attention. Standing there filming it isn't going to help much of anything, if it's for evidence to the ASPCA then photos would have sufficed. They also shouldn't have disturbed it, ie trying to get it to look at them. The eye on the other side is swollen, which makes me think it had been lying there for at least a few hours if not more.

Bottom line: that grass quality was poor and easily could have starved the horse if he/she was not also being fed hay. This doesn't look like a horse that just got to the dying years to me.


----------



## draftrider

It looks to me like she went down foaling. They do show an area outside the thrashing circle that looks like a pool of old blood. It looks like she has a stuck foal. I kept waiting in the video for the crack of a gunshot to put her out of her misery.


----------



## draftrider

I think I am right. At 31 seconds you can see the pool of blood, at 50 seconds you can see the muzzle of a foal poking out of her vulva. If she has been down for even a couple days, you can imagine she'd lose a lot of condition very fast just due to dehydration.


----------



## darkwillow

the vet could have been on the way... we don't know


----------



## Citrus

That was awful... looks like the leg was broken and or dislocated. How horrible for the little cow. Three months old, ran for its life and got beat up by that Bo guy. Ugh. Disqualified?


----------



## Honeysuga

I agree with draftrider on the downed mare, first thing I thought was foaling disaster. I also agree with Kevin that that horse could have been at a vet clinic or have just been discovered out in tha field or something, we dont know....the video could also have been taken as evidence for a lawsuit or something of the sort, WE DONT KNOW... The point is to assume something over a short video either tha unfortunate calf or the mare is absurd, none of us know what exactly is going on, what happened before or after the video or why it is happening.


----------

